# The Hangover - Part II [WolfPack 4 Life]



## Detective (Mar 31, 2011)

*Release Date:* May 26, 2011
*Studio:* Warner Bros. Pictures
*Director:* Todd Phillips
*Screenwriter:* Scot Armstrong, Todd Phillips, Craig Mazin
*Starring:* Bradley Cooper, Ed Helms, Zach Galifianakis, Jeffrey Tambor, Mike Tyson, Justin Bartha, Ken Jeong, Liam Neeson, Bryan Callen​
*Synopsis:* In The Hangover Part II, Phil (Cooper), Stu (Helms), Alan (Galifianakis) and Doug (Bartha) travel to exotic Thailand for Stu's wedding. After the unforgettable bachelor party in Las Vegas, Stu is taking no chances and has opted for a safe, subdued pre-wedding brunch. However, things don't always go as planned. What happens in Vegas may stay in Vegas, but what happens in Bangkok can't even be imagined.



[YOUTUBE]y2jU9DqaJtE[/YOUTUBE]












All Hype Or Incoming Lulz?

*05.26.11*​


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2011)

What the hell happened to you Alan?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2011)

I have high hopes for this movie.

I think it may be better than the first one.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

Here we go again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it just me or was the teaser a bit underwhelming....


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Is it just me or was the teaser a bit underwhelming....



Sometimes its better to not reveal your best scenes or even the setup to the punchline during either the teaser or the full trailer. I think since the first film was such a darkhorse and an unexpected hit, the word of mouth is going to be a huge factor to draw people in. And if the laughs come as a surprise again, then $$$.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2011)

Ehh, I'm whelmed.

I'm sure it will be funny though.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 31, 2011)

WolfPack 4 Life


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2011)

Lmao looks great!!!


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 31, 2011)

Can't be as funny as the first but I'll definitely go see it regardless. 
It would be nice if I'm wrong but I don't doubt it'll be great.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not expecting it to be as good as the first but hopefully it'll provide some laughs.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 31, 2011)

Detective said:


> Sometimes its better to not reveal your best scenes or even the setup to the punchline during either the teaser or the full trailer. I think since the first film was such a darkhorse and an unexpected hit, the word of mouth is going to be a huge factor to draw people in. And if the laughs come as a surprise again, then $$$.



I agree with this a lot of times the previews show all the good parts and then by the time you see it it isn't funny any more


----------



## Gabe (Apr 1, 2011)

looks funny hope it is as good as part one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

The first one was _okay_ but it wasn't anything special.

I might watch this some day.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 1, 2011)

I sincerely hope this is funny. There's so much you can do with a "hangover" premise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

There is a lot of stuff you can do with such a premise.

Anything can happen when you're blacked-out drunk.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 1, 2011)

Won't be as funny as the first, but will definitely be a decent laugh.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 24, 2011)

The Hangover Part II - TV Spot #1 
The Hangover Part II - TV Spot #2 
The Hangover Part II - TV Spot #3 
The Hangover Part II - TV Spot #4


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I actually didn't think the first one was *that* funny. It was funny, yes, but it wasn't that funny. The second one has plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## LizzieParty (May 27, 2011)

*The Hangover Part 2*

Are you all excited for it!? I'm gonna see it today. I hope it's as funny and good as the first one!


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2011)

Spend your money on Kung-Fu Panda 2 instead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2011)

LizzieParty said:


> Are you all excited for it!? I'm gonna see it today. I hope it's as funny and good as the first one!


heard it's exactly the same as the first one just different environment, just stay home and watch the first movie again.



Stunna said:


> Spend your money on Kung-Fu Panda 2 instead.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2 - 78% Rotten Tomatoes

The Hangover Part II - 33% Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2011)

yes i agree kung fu panda is the lesser of 2 evils 

maybe i'm just hard on the movie because i still don't understand why jack black is still a big movie star.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd4s088LA8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2011)

If anything, watch Kung Fu Panda 2 for more awesome fighting scenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

I'll watch it on youtube.


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2011)

good movie i liked it.


----------



## FLUFFY G (May 27, 2011)

Fuck the critics, I enjoyed it.


----------



## illmatic (May 27, 2011)

I am sure I saw a thread for this before


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

Trailers looked total shit. Really just plain unfunny and trying really hard.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2011)

I rather trust my instincts (and RT) then my lust for a good comedy film.

Yeah, staying home and make peoples life miserable on the forum is a crapload better.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 27, 2011)

Looks like the first movie with more neon lights.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 27, 2011)

The problem being the Hangover just really all pulled together in an amazing way...

the sequel will likely try to recapture the magic while completely missing the point and be an awful film


----------



## JellyButter (May 27, 2011)

I heard that it wasnt all that.


----------



## SageMaster (May 27, 2011)

I laughed through most of the movie, but there was one huge problem.

It was the exact same film as the first one.

The first one was original, it loses the charm when you remake it without changing the formula a bit.


----------



## LayZ (May 27, 2011)

If you liked the first one for the mystery and raunchy comedy then you'll enjoy the sequel too, but not as much since you know the formula already.

You won't think its original but you'll still laugh all through out.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 28, 2011)

I liked it.  I mean, I can see where the "same as the original" complaint is coming from, and I can see why some people wouldn't like that, but I didn't particularly care.  I just wanted the lulz.  And I got it.

If you can get past the unoriginality, then it isn't that bad at all.


----------



## Tyrion (May 29, 2011)

"dick in the ass"

that's all i have to say.


----------



## Hollow Prince (May 30, 2011)

Why is everyone trying to to deep with the movie? We all knew it was gonna be the same exact formula from the start! Just take it for what it is and nothing more, a comedy movie that did pretty damn big this weekend.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2011)

i watched it, and i liked it, even though it did follow the forumla of part 1, it had a few surprises, so it was still interesting.

i'm thinking there's still one more wedding left, huh?


----------



## Alpha (May 31, 2011)

Some parts were just hilarious. I mean the first one may be better cos of the originality. But I liked this one alot. 

For the haters... I wish you could skype! Hahahaha.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2011)

Saw it tonight, it was okay. The first was okay but not as funny as people make it out to be, this one was about the same but it felt some of the actors were trying too hard, either way I enjoyed it to an extent.


----------

